
NestJS: beautifully crafted Node.js framework we’ve all been waiting for - jxub
https://matwrites.com/nestjs-typescript-nodejs-framework/
======
saintPirelli
I find it really hard to get excited over a new NodeJS framework by now.

~~~
jxub
It's actually intended for TypeScript from the start.

